# Experiences At College, Post-Ascension



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

I wouldn't say I'm inherently good-looking, but I think I managed to make a crucial difference this year: I finally have passed the looks threshold in the minds of most women. I'd probably rate myself a 6.5/10 (strongly above average, but not a chad) compared to the guys I see at my college, I do see 7/10+ (chads, usually a good face and ~6'3 with a wide clavicle) but they're around 1/100 men, if not 1/200. Usually, there will be one or two 7s, a few (maybe 5) 6-7s (me), and an ocean of normies or LTNs at large (~200 people) parties. 

The difference I have noticed in treatment from women AND MEN since returning this year has been quite shocking, to say the least. While looks _certainly are NOT everything in life, _they are a *significant contributor *to overall life-quality experience. My friends have been nicer to me and want to hang out more. New guys are more open to getting to know me and I find it easier to make friends. I feel more confident than before. Most noticeably though, I have started to hear women refer to me as "hot" or "the hot one" within my local social group. This is the first time in my life that this has happened. I knew that being called "hot" is the biggest signal of attractiveness out there, but now I can confirm it with recent experiences.* In the last month, these things have happened to me (mainly at parties):*

Slapped on the ass by an attractive girl as I walked by her.
Cat-called by two different groups of women as I walked by them.
Approached by 6 average-looking women, and 3 above-average women, who initiated a conversation with me and made it clear that they liked me (tonality, touching).
Received clear (long stares followed by fleeting glances when I notice them looking at me) IOIs from ~20 average women and ~8 above average women.
Approached by some MEN who introduced themselves to me because I "looked cool" (aka I looked good) and wanted to get to know me. _This could also be just because of interconnected social groups, though. _
Been called "beautiful/hot" by 5 girls (most of which were a bit drunk, though).
I am a white-germanic male, a bit over 6' in shoes, a small but very muscular and proportional frame, and a 6/10 face. I am rated a high-tier normie here, yet I experienced all these things. To deny the importance of looks and the role looksmaxxing played in these experiences would be idiotic and unscientific. Yet, I also believe that being pro-social, an excellent navigator of conversation, and possessing an above-average sense of intelligence matter.* Many of these experiences led to dead-ends because I was unconfident or didn't care enough. *

Yes, I have a prime opportunity to socialize due to attending a large university. But I am not _that _good-looking. My conclusion is that *everything matters. *Looks, game, status, intelligence - it would be foolish to neglect any of the categories. The reason I have seen such an uptick in success is that I was missing the final compartment - looks. Now that I have it, the puzzle fits together. Many guys here are in the same position. They have potential and the knowledge to succeed but possess inherent laziness or a defeatist attitude, preventing them from doing so. 

*I can also say that, after experiencing it, success with women really isn't all it's made out to be here. Amnesia is correct; sex isn't all that. It's about the treatment and validation from others. And it's hard to rewire confidence in yourself as an artificial chad like him (and not a natural-born one) when you've been through harsh treatment as a below-average male in the past and recognize the superficiality of humans; how we subconsciously judge people by looks to such a large extent. I don't feel like I was meant to have the success I'm having. It should either be natural (from birth on) or never. We looksmaxxers are the few people that artificially engineer improvements to physical appearance, but in the process, neglect the adjustments to personality that we also need to make, things that naturally good-looking people have always possessed because of constant social reinforcement throughout their life experiences. **This is my current struggle.*

With that, I get back to studying. I'll be going out again tonight, taking note of the experiences listed above that are likely to happen again, to some degree or another. But don't think I'll ever forget about this forum for getting me to the place I'm at. Thank you guys.

dnrd bro


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 18, 2021)

Average PSL at my college is 4.5 and 1/10 guys is a Chad. Not sure where tf you're going to school at.


----------



## Lars (Sep 18, 2021)

> *success with women really isn't all it's made out to be here. Amnesia is correct; sex isn't all that. It's about the treatment and validation from others.*


this, life is so different when you look better than you used to


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Average PSL at my college is 4.5 and 1/10 guys is a Chad. Not sure where tf you're going to school at.


I rate harshly. I really only think a "Chad" status can be achieved if you are an athlete, or very socially successful, combined with looks. There are quite a bit of psl 5-5.5 guys at my university, which you probably see as Chads at your university. I would rate them high-tier normies or chadlites. Remember, we tend to overrate others and underrate ourselves here, as many of us have some sort of insecurity issue or BDD


----------



## Pretty (Sep 18, 2021)

Relate to all these and I’m not even good looking tbh


----------



## Pretty (Sep 18, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Average PSL at my college is 4.5 and 1/10 guys is a Chad. Not sure where tf you're going to school at.


JFL what college do you go to

Chads are 1 in 2000 where I live


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> this


he really was right all along, I can totally relate to him now. I feel bad for him in all honesty, being an INTJ and intelligent with good looks. I understand why he is spiteful towards the world, but I would still encourage him to try to see the good in the (mostly bad) things humanity does, as I am an optimist


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 18, 2021)

what did you specifically do to improve your looks, what do you think made the difference between this year and last year?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 18, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> JFL what college do you go to
> 
> Chase are 1 in 2000 where I live


I go to a state school that's majority white. Average zoomer white guy is 4.5 PSL, 6'0"+, and NTmaxxed.


----------



## Pretty (Sep 18, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I go to a state school that's majority white. Average zoomer white guy is 4.5 PSL, 6'0"+, and NTmaxxed.


Larp if not California or Texas


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> what did you specifically do to improve your looks, what do you think made the different between this year and last year?











My Rhino Results + 3 Year GIGA ASCENSION (everything I did and pics)


A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon. The only thing I ask: if there is...




looksmax.org





That's what I did up until this June. Since then, I have worked towards cheek hollowing (kybella, dieting, ice) tanned, curtailed my facial hair more, and worked on skin quality through more supplementation/diet improvements, sleep, and skin care products. I've also stylemaxxed more, which is underrated here if you have a gymmaxxed body like me. I look like this now:






As you can see, not that good looking. But above average, or at least it seems that way based on how I've been treated. I'm not making any of those experiences up.

Another big thing that has benefited me is phenibut. It allows me to get out of my comfort zone without drinking, so I don't do stupid things. I've been using it less and less though, as I built up more confidence the last eight months or so. Now I just do it recreationally once a week, medium dose. The confidence you get from it is insane and if you are above average, it does make a difference. The red pill applies.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> *I can also say that, after experiencing it, success with women really isn't all it's made out to be here. Amnesia is correct; sex isn't all that. It's about the treatment and validation from others. And it's hard to rewire confidence in yourself as an artificial chad like him (and not a natural-born one) when you've been through harsh treatment as a below-average male in the past and recognize the superficiality of humans; how we subconsciously judge people by looks to such a large extent. I don't feel like I was meant to have the success I'm having. It should either be natural (from birth on) or never. We looksmaxxers are the few people that artificially engineer improvements to physical appearance, but in the process, neglect the adjustments to personality that we also need to make, things that naturally good-looking people have always possessed because of constant social reinforcement throughout their life experiences. **This is my current struggle.*


Read everything and this part is cope. Why does everyone ignore the fact most of us aren't neurotypical, whereas nt chad and stacy as well as normies are more outgoing because their brains are wired that way?

Somehow we all agree alot of people here are aspies/adhd, yet ignore how that affects you socially and your confidence. I think we need to face reality and stop coping, you will never achieve what nt people achieve unless you're on meds or benzo like what alot of people here use to cope and larp confidence.


----------



## cloUder (Sep 18, 2021)

do you think people will treat me better when i lose weight?
im 220 lbs rn, wanna get down to like 170
im 5'11


----------



## Lars (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> he really was right all along, I can totally relate to him now. I feel bad for him in all honesty, being an INTJ and intelligent with good looks. I understand why he is spiteful towards the world, but I would still encourage him to try to see the good in the (mostly bad) things humanity does, as I am an optimist


yeah being ENFP myself and having looks now is life on easy mode


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Read everything and this part is cope. Why does everyone ignore the fact most of us aren't neurotypical, whereas nt chad and stacy as well as normies are more outgoing because their brains are wired that way?
> 
> Somehow we all agree alot of people here are aspies/adhd, yet ignore how that affects you socially and your confidence. I think we need to face reality and stop coping, you will never achieve what nt people achieve unless you're on meds or benzo like what alot of people here use to cope and larp confidence.


I agree


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah being ENFP myself and having looks now is life on easy mode


enjoy it responsibly, we both could have been born a 5'4 asian guy. we are privileged.


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> My Rhino Results + 3 Year GIGA ASCENSION (everything I did and pics)
> 
> 
> A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon. The only thing I ask: if there is...
> ...


Height?


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

cloUder said:


> do you think people will treat me better when i lose weight?
> im 220 lbs rn, wanna get down to like 170
> im 5'11


100%. All my friends that lost weight told me how it kinda fucked them up psychologically because they started to realize how important it is to be lean (how much looks matter). Get ripped and muscular and all people automatically respect you more, unless you are very short (under 5'7)


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Height?


I am 5'10 in the morning, and shrink 1/2 inch through the day. I wear weak elevator shoes that add 2.75in. So I am 6' 1/4" at night in my shoes.


----------



## cloUder (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> 100%. All my friends that lost weight told me how it kinda fucked them up psychologically because they started to realize how important it is to be lean (how much looks matter). Get ripped and muscular and all people automatically respect you more, unless you are very short (under 5'7)


honestly bro, im naturally happy but since school started this year it has been so brutal for me, i think its my looks
nobody talks to me or wants to sit next to me, and i think its because of my weight
im going to the gym and dieting and i wanna get down to maybe 190 until christmas if possible
and i have skin problems
but i think its also my high inhib that fucks me up
i lost all my friends during covid and its been brutal for me
losing weight is my only chance right now


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 18, 2021)

cloUder said:


> honestly bro, im naturally happy but since school started this year it has been so brutal for me, i think its my looks
> nobody talks to me or wants to sit next to me, and i think its because of my weight
> im going to the gym and dieting and i wanna get down to maybe 190 until christmas if possible
> and i have skin problems
> ...


Bro YOU need to take the initiative


----------



## cloUder (Sep 18, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Bro YOU need to take the initiative


idk how
i always relied on people talking to me first, and now nobody does that


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

cloUder said:


> idk how
> i always relied on people talking to me first, and now nobody does that


For guys like us here, socialization is a muscle, we must constantly train it or it atrophies. Some people will never have to train and automatically have a huge muscle, but that isn't us. Also, check out my gymcel thread. That could help you


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 18, 2021)

cloUder said:


> idk how
> i always relied on people talking to me first, and now nobody does that


Should be pretty easy in school to start a conversation. Literally just start talking about school.


----------



## cloUder (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> For guys like us here, socialization is a muscle, we must constantly train it or it atrophies. Some people will never have to train and automatically have a huge muscle, but that isn't us. Also, check out my gymcel thread. That could help you


i guess maybe once i lose weight and become more confident i will have a better chance at bettering my social skills?
not only am i going to be confident in my appearance, but other people's treatment of me will be better


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

cloUder said:


> i guess maybe once i lose weight and become more confident i will have a better chance at bettering my social skills?
> not only am i going to be confident in my appearance, but other people's treatment of me will be better


that's what happened to me, except it was more my face and not weight. I was called "the monkey" in middle school because of my monkey-like facial appearance


----------



## cloUder (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> that's what happened to me, except it was more my face and not weight. I was called "the monkey" in middle school because of my monkey-like facial appearance


yeah i dont think i have inherent problems with my face, but weight really fucks it up
i have a pretty wide face and not the widest IPD, so when i also have fat my ES ratio is completely fucked and i look really shit
but im glad u ascended, all i have to do is keep losing weight and things will be fine
but idk how to cope until then


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

cloUder said:


> yeah i dont think i have inherent problems with my face, but weight really fucks it up
> i have a pretty wide face and not the widest IPD, so when i also have fat my ES ratio is completely fucked and i look really shit
> but im glad u ascended, all i have to do is keep losing weight and things will be fine
> but idk how to cope until then


go into grind mode, thats what I did


----------



## StoicSperg (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> My Rhino Results + 3 Year GIGA ASCENSION (everything I did and pics)
> 
> 
> A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon. The only thing I ask: if there is...
> ...


Chad + you look at best 56% white. Curly hair is such an ethnic max.

Phenibut is godlike as well.

I enjoyed the post and the well spoken nature of your writing but damn man you shouldn’t be shocked at these. You mog.


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Sep 18, 2021)

Congrats bro. I'm happy for you.


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

StormlitAqua said:


> Chad + you look at best 56% white. Curly hair is such an ethnic max.
> 
> Phenibut is godlike as well.
> 
> I enjoyed the post and the well spoken nature of your writing but damn man you shouldn’t be shocked at these. You mog.


I'm 100% western European, 50% german 50% other races (french, Spanish, polish etc). I didn't think the permed hair looked that good either but I started getting a lot of compliments from women, and even some guys said they liked my new hairstyle. So that's what I've been rocking. 

If I'm purely objective according to PSL standards, I'm not that good-looking. I believe the reason I have the success I do is because of the harmony factor, which I made a thread about. I know how to be congruent, and my style and body match my attitude. I also have looksmaxxed in a way that benefits my phenotype, ratios, etc. Working with my body instead of chasing a psl ideal when I just don't have the bones to ever get there.

Like I said, I would put myself at a 6.5/10, using 5 as the average male at my university. 90th percentile, or around there. I have seen quite a few guys I would consider more attractive, but they aren't every other guy on the street. They are fairly rare. Such is why I believe I have now crossed the looks threshold (which for women is about top 10% of men) and I get the positive responses/experiences I do.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Sep 18, 2021)

great thread man. As a high schooler in his final year, I'm wondering how popularity works in college. Is it the same as high school or are people more willing to befriend anyone?


----------



## StoicSperg (Sep 18, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> great thread man. As a high schooler in his final year, I'm wondering how popularity works in college. Is it the same as high school or are people more willing to befriend anyone?


Not OP, but in my experience it evolved over the course of the four years.

Initially, it was very high school-esque, many colleges stick freshman together in the same dorms, have few rules, and full of cliques. I lived in a 16 story dorm building in college with all other freshman, and just on my floor there were three cliques (and me). It was legit no different than high school, the good looking Machiavellian guys would go to the girls floors or vice versa, and the incels sat and played PlayStation in their dorms. Being popular was just as much of a mystery, yet non-mystery, as high school.

by the last year or two, it seems we almost businesslike. You likely will live off campus by then. Honestly, this was a plus for me and other incel-tier men. People got together with anybody to pass tough back end classes, and since the classes were so specific, you pretty much knew of everybody already. You couldn’t really become popular anymore at this point. The social element becomes very “young entrepreneurlike” and you’ve got a group of friends established already. The only friend I made in college was through this.


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> great thread man. As a high schooler in his final year, I'm wondering how popularity works in college. Is it the same as high school or are people more willing to befriend anyone?


completely depends where you go to school. But even the general social structure is different, I go to a large party school and since there's so many people, the hierarchy works like that of good looking loser. 

https://www.goodlookingloser.com/misconceptions-about-college-part-2 





I would highly recommend you join a fraternity. It's not for everyone, but it's for more people than what you might think. A lot of people never go out and rush, and they never break the stereotype of the frat boy in their head. Some frats really are different and are good at balancing partying and academics like mine is. 

In general, it's easier to make friends. The first 6 weeks are huge, and that's when everyone is forming their social circle and place in the popularity hierarchy. Be proactive then, and looksmaxx in preparation for those weeks. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> dnrd bro


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

lol good to see you again @volcelfatcel


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

bump, @BrownBoy


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> completely depends where you go to school. But even the general social structure is different, I go to a large party school and since there's so many people, the hierarchy works like that of good looking loser.
> 
> https://www.goodlookingloser.com/misconceptions-about-college-part-2
> View attachment 1322741
> ...


How do you even join a frat?


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> How do you even join a frat?


Rush. Depends on the university tho the rush process can vary quite a bit. You just have to ask around your freshman/sophomore year and figure it out that way. That's what I did.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> Rush. Depends on the university tho the rush process can vary quite a bit. You just have to ask around your freshman/sophomore year and figure it out that way. That's what I did.


What exactly is a rush? I've seen flyers around with frat's Instagram accounts on it asking to rush.


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What exactly is a rush? I've seen flyers around with frat's Instagram accounts on it asking to rush.


You go to free events sponsored by the fraternit y/ies and meet the brothers, if they like you and you like them they'll eventually give you a bid. You pledge for 8 weeks (hazing) and then become a member.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 18, 2021)

how did you grow taller ? from 5'8 to 5'11, i want this
I am barely 5'9

@subhuman incel


----------



## Htobrother (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> I wouldn't say I'm inherently good-looking, but I think I managed to make a crucial difference this year: I finally have passed the looks threshold in the minds of most women. I'd probably rate myself a 6.5/10 (strongly above average, but not a chad) compared to the guys I see at my college, I do see 7/10+ (chads, usually a good face and ~6'3 with a wide clavicle) but they're around 1/100 men, if not 1/200. Usually, there will be one or two 7s, a few (maybe 5) 6-7s (me), and an ocean of normies or LTNs at large (~200 people) parties.
> 
> The difference I have noticed in treatment from women AND MEN since returning this year has been quite shocking, to say the least. While looks _certainly are NOT everything in life, _they are a *significant contributor *to overall life-quality experience. My friends have been nicer to me and want to hang out more. New guys are more open to getting to know me and I find it easier to make friends. I feel more confident than before. Most noticeably though, I have started to hear women refer to me as "hot" or "the hot one" within my local social group. This is the first time in my life that this has happened. I knew that being called "hot" is the biggest signal of attractiveness out there, but now I can confirm it with recent experiences.* In the last month, these things have happened to me (mainly at parties):*
> 
> ...


Agree as you level up , you can’t handle the attention immediately when you jump from 5-7 for example


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> how did you grow taller ? from 5'8 to 5'11, i want this
> I am barely 5'9
> 
> @subhuman incel


I grew from 5'8 to 5'9.5 evening height, The other 2 inches are from elevators. I'm actually still shorter than what I should have been, my dad is between 6 ft 6 ft 1 and my mother is 5'7. I should have been a bit over 6 ft as well, but I came out about 3 inches shorter than expected. Such is genetics. I just happen to be a later bloomer

I'm very small for my family. I'm the smallest male, my mother has a size 9 shoe for men and I'm a size 10, my dad is size 13. My hands are also as big as my mother's, 7 and 1/2 in long. My dad's hands are 9 and 1/2 in. For some reason, I didn't grow fully for what was expected in all directions. I have a narrower frame as well


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> chadison said:
> 
> 
> > I grew from 5'8 to 5'9.5 evening height, The other 2 inches are from elevators. I'm actually still shorter than what I should have been, my dad is between 6 ft 6 ft 1 and my mother is 5'7. I should have been a bit over 6 ft as well, but I came out about 3 inches shorter than expected. Such is genetics. I just happen to be a later bloomer
> ...


and that is all determined from the moment you start forming in the womb
brutal.


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

Htobrother said:


> Agree as you level up , you can’t handle the attention immediately when you jump from 5-7 for example


Yeah it overloaded me, I actually broke down because I didn't know what to fucking do. I just never thought I would get treatment like that. I guess I'm going to have to adapt to it and get used to it, because it's been happening every weekend I go out. But it's a very strange thing. I can only imagine what a natural Chad goes through his entire life, being validated wherever he is at all ages because of his looks. It must be heaven on Earth. Blessed is his privileged soul


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> and that is all determined from the moment you start forming in the womb
> brutal.


Yep, a strange world indeed. Although I would say it's about 2/3 from birth, the other third is epigenetics and environment.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> Yep, a strange world indeed. Although I would say it's about 2/3 from birth, the other third is epigenetics and environment.


I dont even think height is epigenetics
its extremely difficult to hinder growth with environment


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I dont even think height is epigenetics
> its extremely difficult to hinder growth with environment


Height is about 80% from what studies have been done, the last bit is optimizing test vs estrogen levels during puberty through sleep, nutrition, and exercise. I had quite a few friends that ate like shit and didn't exercise and grew to 6'2 when their parents were just as tall as mine. But they could have hit 6'3-4 optimizing them probably


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> *I can also say that, after experiencing it, success with women really isn't all it's made out to be here. Amnesia is correct; sex isn't all that. It's about the treatment and validation from others. And it's hard to rewire confidence in yourself as an artificial chad like him (and not a natural-born one) when you've been through harsh treatment as a below-average male in the past and recognize the superficiality of humans; how we subconsciously judge people by looks to such a large extent. I don't feel like I was meant to have the success I'm having. It should either be natural (from birth on) or never. We looksmaxxers are the few people that artificially engineer improvements to physical appearance, but in the process, neglect the adjustments to personality that we also need to make, things that naturally good-looking people have always possessed because of constant social reinforcement throughout their life experiences. **This is my current struggle.*


this is tru most on forum do not understand


RoBobaFett999 said:


> great thread man. As a high schooler in his final year, I'm wondering how popularity works in college. Is it the same as high school or are people more willing to befriend anyone?


depends on size of school: small college is highschool two electric jewgaloo, big school is like a bunch of highschools stapled together where its easier to both slip through the cracks and find a niche

best advice i can give, especially if you go to a smaller school, is to take advantage of the open atmosphere during the first few days/weeks esp amongst the freshman where everyone (with the same attitude towards college as you) will be trying really hard to prove theyre really cool hip and openminded adults now totally over highschool politics and are super willing to make friends with anyone. You can use this prevailing attitude to get into a bunch of social circles and make a bunch of 'friends' before things calcify and people sink back into human nature (eternal highschool).

WHATEVER YOU HAVE TO DO BEGOME NT AND EXTROVERT AT LEAST FOR THE FIRST FEW DAYS
go up to strangers and start talking to them, make friends, bond over stupid freshman shit
if you have roommates be nice to them and try to get them to go out and be nt extroverted with you
etcetcetc

this will pay dividends in many ways

wrt girls the more social circles youre in the better your odds of getting laid a lot even if you arent chad/chadlite


----------



## chadison (Sep 18, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> this is tru most on forum do not understand
> 
> depends on size of school: small college is highschool two electric jewgaloo, big school is like a bunch of highschools stapled together where its easier to both slip through the cracks and find a niche
> 
> ...


Agree, agree, agree


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2021)

>*Many of these experiences led to dead-ends because I was unconfident or didn't care enough.

Most men never reach the lookslevel to get these experiences, which is why looks >>>>> everything else.

Once you have these experiences due to being HTN+, you have something worthwhile to leave your comfort-zone for and experience new things, change your view on the world and maybe your personality. *


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Slapped on the ass by an attractive girl as I walked by her.
> Cat-called by two different groups of women as I walked by them.
> Approached by 6 average-looking women, and 3 above-average women, who initiated a conversation with me and made it clear that they liked me (tonality, touching).
> Received clear (long stares followed by fleeting glances when I notice them looking at me) IOIs from ~20 average women and ~8 above average women.
> ...


If I don’t reach a level of looks where I experience stuff like that I will rope


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> If I don’t reach a level of looks where I experience stuff like that I will rope


Well you got height, you just need social exposure and a bit more face/body probably.


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 19, 2021)

Mirin ascension read every word.

Also went out last night at the club.. approaching & talking to chicks get easier the more you do it.

I always initiate with “how y’all ladies doin tonight.. what’s the special occasion?” (*Easy way for high inhib cels to get rid of approach anxiety & get used to talking to chicks)*

Had multiple chicks compliment me on my floral dress shirt to the point some of them even* un buttoned it & started rubbin on my chest* JFL 

Asked another chick what she was drinking & she let me taste her drink.. At that point I should’ve made my move & told her “I hope your lips taste as good as your drink” but I was too buzzed to make the move 

So once you reach your looks potential socializing is gonna be very important. You’ll notice chicks will say the same phrases & you’ll know what to say to make the convo flow easier


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Slapped on the ass by an attractive girl as I walked by her.
> Cat-called by two different groups of women as I walked by them.
> Approached by 6 average-looking women, and 3 above-average women, who initiated a conversation with me and made it clear that they liked me (tonality, touching).
> Received clear (long stares followed by fleeting glances when I notice them looking at me) IOIs from ~20 average women and ~8 above average women.
> ...


It's entirely over

going to rope


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> It's entirely over
> 
> going to rope


Keep in mind a lot of these girls were drunk/are the party type, so there is certain bias in my situations. Would this happen on the street to me? *Absolutely not (lol) *unless I happened to transform into Prime Henry Cavill tomorrow


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Keep in mind a lot of these girls were drunk/are the party type, so there is certain bias in my situations. Would this happen on the street to me? *Absolutely not (lol) *unless I happened to transform into Prime Henry Cavill tomorrow


Reading what actually happens to good looking men is all I need to know that I'm an undesirable subhuman. I think more people spreading the bluepill need to just go through stories like these (many threads on reddit, might make a post out of them someday) to realize that they are NOT good looking
Many people on the fence


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Asked another chick what she was drinking & she let me taste her drink.. At that point I should’ve made my move & told her “I hope your lips taste as good as your drink” but I was too buzzed to make the move


A lot of guys might think that line sounds cringy but if you say it very confidently and you know the chick is interested, it goes over really well. That's why PUA does matter to some extent


tyronelite said:


> So once you reach your looks potential socializing is gonna be very important. You’ll notice chicks will say the same phrases & you’ll know what to say to make the convo flow easier


Yep, practice makes perfect for most guys. Use it or you lose it


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Reading what actually happens to good looking men is all I need to know that I'm an undesirable subhuman. I think more people spreading the bluepill need to just go through stories like these (many threads on reddit, might make a post out of them someday) to realize that they are NOT good looking
> Many people on the fence


Yes, the life of an attractive person is very privileged. But the world is imperfect, some people are born into wealthy families, some are born with disability, some are born into North Korea (yikes!). It's hard for me to comprehend too, imagine growing up naturally good looking and being complimented all through your life, never having an issue with women, always fucking the most attractive ones that approached you first because of your beautiful face and your 6'2 height. 

I might not understand it completely, but there has to be some type or purpose or meaning to it. I don't know how the universe could be so unfair without their being some underlying structure. Maybe it doesn't matter as much as we think it does. Just like I was saying that sex really isn't fun, now that I have access to a good amount of it


----------



## Lars (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison you are a good poster bro you are one of the people that makes this site a reason i stay here


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> chadison you are a good poster bro you are one of the people that makes this site a reason i to stay here


thanks man. I hope to give back what I took from the site. As evident by my original post, I benefited a lot from the knowledge here


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> _Was going to tell you to KYS except you actually posted pics of you in the comments making the thread good. (saying “im xyz and experience xyz” is useless without), so thank you._


_Lol yep_


ht-normie-ascending said:


> You seem intelligent and self aware.
> 
> Can I ask you about your height? If you are 5ft10 and wear 2.5” shoes, you aren’t frauding 6ft.5, you are frauding 5ft11.5, as the average person is also wearing shoes of about ~1”.


Correct, I made note of this in my earlier ascension thread


ht-normie-ascending said:


> _I legitimately feel short at any party frauding ~6ft1.5 _ It seems every 3rd white guy mogs me. What do you notice? Parties are made up of high status men who tend to be tall as well as athletes who lean taller.


Precisely correct, this has been my conclusion as well. I notice this exact phenomenon at my university. The average height at the parties I attend is without a doubt 6 ft, when the overall average at the campus is a little over 5'9, maybe 5'10. Why is this?

My speculation is that height, like a good face, is an indicator of social status. You need social status to go to top tier parties such as the ones that I attend (my status comes from being in a top fraternity, as well as the stuff I mentioned here). What is more common, being 6'2, or having a 7/10 + face? Certainly the former. Thus, both acting as status indicators, it is much more common to see tall men at parties. I noticed though that I seem to have more success even though I am only average height at these parties. I believe it is because a good face is rarer, and I have a better face and body than most of the men at these parties. All of us men are peacocking, but I have the yellow feathers when most men have the red. So I stand out and draw attention a bit more, unless the woman I am talking to is above 5 ft 9. Then I lose, lol


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> will go to the gym and feel tall as fuck (~top2-3 out of 40 guys) and then at a party feel like a manlet
> .


Same. I feel a bit above average in the gym, then I go to a party and there's four or five 6'5 guys that tower over me, and _many_ other guys taller.


ht-normie-ascending said:


> Good for you bro. Unfortunately I don’t notice this tbh, I have 5ft9 friends with ~90% faces who seem to be mogged by 6ft3 with ~60% faces. All the slayers I know are tall with an “acceptable” face tbh. I definitely agree a good face is rarer than height.


That is because the height difference is too big. I believe the point of which height stops mattering (or should I say, hindering your success) is a barefoot 5'11. At this point, the height difference between you and taller men is not largely distinguishable, and if you have a good face and body you are tall enough for most women 5'8 and under. By frauding 5'11.5, I cross this threshold. I noticed *insane* difference when I started wearing elevators compared to flat slipper shoes that added 1/2", like I used to a while ago. I also grew half an inch. So in the last two years I went from 510 in shoes to nearly 6 ft 1/2" in shoes. And it made a very noticeable difference.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Also OP, you said you are in a frat? Do you not lounge around barefoot and shrink 2.5”?


Yes I am. I don't live in the house. My elevator shoes never leave my feet the moment I step out of my house. I also have elevator slippers that add two inches for my roomates and hookups, and beach days


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 19, 2021)

Another mogger thread by chadison. Reading threads by you and other forum chads makes it so clear that good looking people (in IRL terms, not PSL male model autism) live on a different planet. I've seen this with my sexually successful friends irl. 

Its night and day what good looking people experience in comparison to normies like me. I could not begin to imagine what sub 5, manlets or deathnic men experience.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Its night and day what good looking people experience in comparison to normies like me. I could not begin to imagine what sub 5, manlets or deathnic men experience.


Thanks. I agree, I've realized in the last year that there's so many things that I have to be thankful for that there's nothing I should be complaining about. Who cares that I'm only 5'10, that I have small hands and feet, or that I had a shitty upbringing. It's easy to skip over the things you were privileged with and focus on the things you don't have. I really understand what people mean by that now

I don't even know what you look like but I'm sure you're taking steps to looksmaxx as well. Keep doing it, it really is important (lol). But more for life quality, not for access to sex


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Interesting. Thank you for your insight. I am still upset over not having a height halo, despite my height not being a failo. Seeing women salivate over tall guys is super depressing tbh.


It's not as common as you think it is. The site is right, height is important, but face trumps all if you are above above 5'10. And body matters too. I have two out of the three at least. My issue is that I just hate having to look up to other men that are 6'2+. I feel small, like I'm not done growing and I'm still a teenager.

https://www.tallmenshoes.com/elevator-shoes-h71904.html 
Those are my main shoes that I have, they add 2.75 in and they're surprisingly easy to walk in.

https://www.tallmenshoes.com/elevator-shoes-h3124.html 
These are my "slippers". Really I just loosen up the laces so that I can slide my feet into them and walk around in them in the house. They add 1.5", and then I have a 1/3" insert as well which brings them up to just under 2 inches of height gain. This compensates for the extra 2in I would lose if I did not wear shoes. This is a lifesaver when I bring home women that are 5'7 to 5'9. That height difference needs to be kept when standing


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Interesting. Thank you for your insight. I am still upset over not having a height halo, despite my height not being a failo. Seeing women salivate over tall guys is super depressing tbh.


By the way you might be able to find these shoes on Amazon for a lot cheaper, I got that white pair for $50 on Amazon instead of buying through tall men shoes


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Thanks. I agree, I've realized in the last year that there's so many things that I have to be thankful for that there's nothing I should be complaining about. Who cares that I'm only 5'10, that I have small hands and feet, or that I had a shitty upbringing. It's easy to skip over the things you were privileged with and focus on the things you don't have. I really understand what people mean by that now
> 
> I don't even know what you look like but I'm sure you're taking steps to looksmaxx as well. Keep doing it, it really is important (lol). But more for life quality, not for access to sex


Currently following your gymmaxxing thread . It was pretty simillar to what my friend (who is a PT but he is more of a lifestyle PT rather then aesthetics) told me. 

Got an ortho appointment in the UK to dicuss braces and jaw surgery. I was supposed to visit Zarrinbal in october but I probably can't make it. I have been pussyfooting the vaccine and you need it to get into germany from the UK.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Currently following your gymmaxxing thread . It was pretty simillar to what my friend (who is a PT but he is more of a lifestyle PT rather then aesthetics) told me.
> 
> Got an ortho appointment in the UK to dicuss braces and jaw surgery. I was supposed to visit Zarrinbal in october but I probably can't make it. I have been pussyfooting the vaccine and you need it to get into germany from the UK.


All the bullshit with covid will eventually go away, just got to wait it out another year or two. Sounds good though. I remember you talking about jaw and teeth issues. Those are the hardest to fix, but they can deliver the most gains by far. You could ascend quite a bit. 

If your curious, here's my rhinoplasty result. I don't look good cause the lighting is bad, but I don't really care. 

A little more swelling has to go down in the tip still (which will make it look even better) but about 80% was gone in that picture


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Thanks. I agree, I've realized in the last year that there's so many things that I have to be thankful for that there's nothing I should be complaining about. Who cares that I'm only 5'10, that I have small hands and feet, or that I had a shitty upbringing. It's easy to skip over the things you were privileged with and focus on the things you don't have. I really understand what people mean by that now


Facts, everyones problems is relative to them. I am sure a trustfund gigachad has his own problems, but they will seem superficial to us.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> And it's hard to rewire confidence in yourself as an artificial chad like him (and not a natural-born one) when you've been through harsh treatment as a below-average male in the past


This man tbh
It's about gaining courage


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> All the bullshit with covid will eventually go away, just got to wait it out another year or two. Sounds good though. I remember you talking about jaw and teeth issues. Those are the hardest to fix, but they can deliver the most gains by far. You could ascend quite a bit.
> 
> If your curious, here's my rhinoplasty result. I don't look good cause the lighting is bad, but I don't really care.
> 
> ...


Incredible rhinoplasty result, I am mirin. Your actually somebody who needed a nosejob. Its usually women, but I hate it when people with normal noses get their nose cucked by rhinoplasty they didn't need. They are paying money to ruin their face.

I want consultations to see what they say. I can't seem to find much information on how you would pay for jaw surgery. Its very expensive and I doubt they expect people to pay directly from their pocket.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Incredible rhinoplasty result, I am mirin. Your actually somebody who needed a nosejob. Its usually women, but I hate it when people with normal noses get their nose cucked by rhinoplasty they didn't need. They are paying money to ruin their face.
> 
> I want consultations to see what they say. I can't seem to find much information on how you would pay for jaw surgery. Its very expensive and I doubt they expect people to pay directly from their pocket.


Yeah consultation is your only bet. Make sure you have a good surgeon like my rhino guy, he know what he was doing and he was really worth the 13k USD.

You're quite an old guy for this forum, I'm getting up there nowadays too (turned 20 this summer). Just curious before I get back to studying, when and how did you find out about the blackpill?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Yeah consultation is your only bet. Make sure you have a good surgeon like my rhino guy, he know what he was doing and he was really worth the 13k USD.
> 
> You're quite an old guy for this forum, I'm getting up there nowadays too (turned 20 this summer). Just curious before I get back to studying, when and how did you find out about the blackpill?


Prelogue
Shit teeth tbh. Thumb sucking + sweets + acidic diet (grapes + orange juice) fucked up my teeth. I remember going to an ortho when I was 18 and they told me I needed jaw surgery for my open bite. Mum was bluepilling me so nothing came off it. Nobody ever called me out on my teeth but they are fucking subhuman. I am very insecure about them. This was the first surgical suggestion I had.

What actually happened
Overly sensitive child, which lead to me developing high inhibition. I hit puberty and get horny but I am invisible to women. I objectively felt ugly so I didn't ask anyone out until I was 18 (currently all my approaches have been rejections JFL). I had a large afro which people loved, but I felt like a pet dog that people wanted to play with, not a good looking male. I luck out during puberty and heightmaxx to 6ft3 and get my first looks based compliment at 16 years old. 2 HTB's complemented my height, asking me how tall I was. Their tone and facial expression hit different...

I go PUA -> Redpill -> MSTOW (JFL only for a few weeks) -> Redpill -> Blackpill. Coach Black Pill (Now CBP channel) was the guy who got me blackpilled.

I start lurking incels.is when I am 20 years. At this point I was blackpilled. incels.is is full of toxic people so I roam to lookism and looksmax. Everyone on lookism was barking for cristick so I conclude this is the best website. Now here I am JFL.

I have generated some interest in women before but have fucked it up due to inhibition. However I am far from good looking, and women giving me IOI's are rare. Ascending lookswise sounds like the ticket to the life your supposed to live. All my approaches have been soft rejections, but I haven't made many.

I also have alot of insecurities, which is a contributing factor for me being here.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Interesting. Thank you for your insight. I am still upset over not having a height halo, despite my height not being a failo. Seeing women salivate over tall guys is super depressing tbh.


Women don't salivate over tall guys JFL. You're bluepilled af. I'm 6'7" and never been approached or complimented by a women in my life.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Women don't salivate over tall guys JFL. You're bluepilled af. I'm 6'7" and never been approached or complimented by a women in my life.


He means tall guys *with good faces*


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Prelogue
> Shit teeth tbh. Thumb sucking + sweets + acidic diet (grapes + orange juice) fucked up my teeth. I remember going to an ortho when I was 18 and they told me I needed jaw surgery for my open bite. Mum was bluepilling me so nothing came off it. Nobody ever called me out on my teeth but they are fucking subhuman. I am very insecure about them. This was the first surgical suggestion I had.
> 
> What actually happened
> ...


At least you figured it out. I've been trying to discern what makes us different from most other people that get caught up in the blue pill or red pill trap, some people search for knowledge but fall down a pit in the process (the red pillers). Then there's a few of us that keep searching, see the pits, keep searching, keep searching, and finally find the truth (lookism and it's implications). I'm glad you managed to find it like me. It can ruin your mental health but it shows you the truth in a way that can hugely benefit you. It really is like the matrix meme "take the red pill or blue pill neo."

I'm not sure why I wound up here or what led me here, but I know I was meant to be here.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Cuz your face is ugly. Women salivate over tall chad MUCH more than average height chad


True, but tall chads are very rare. Having 98th percentile face *and* height is .02*.02 chance according to basic probability. The "chads" I see at my university are 6'2 and above average faces. Or 5'11 and very good looking faces


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Cuz your face is ugly. Women salivate over tall chad MUCH more than average height chad


No they don't. Nobody gives a fuck about the tall Chads in Hollywood. Meanwhile Vinnie Hacker is 5'9" and lusted over. Chads can all have a harem of girls whether they're tall or not.

You're just ugly bro. Stop coping with height.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Where did you get 98% from? Yes a 6ft2 HTN will shit on a 5ft9 HTN, literally different species tbh.


Cope. 5'9" htn does just as well as 6'2" htn. You're just a bluepilled retard who sees everything through the lens of height. Height is only a failo if you're < 5'9" barefoot.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Why would you compare outliers? Hacker is a .01% facially .001% status gigachad.
> 
> All things equal height is important
> 
> Lol I have a decent face


Adding 2 inches to your height would do nothing. You'd go from normie to normie. You're just oblivious to how bluepilled you are. Height means nothing, it's just cope for people who don't know facial features.

No girls gives a fuck about NBA players or any of the tall hollywood chads like Dolph Lundgren. Meanwhile edits of Vinnie Hacker and Leonardo DiCaprio have millions of views. You're the delusional one bro.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> No shit height doesnt matter ONLINE. Go to a party IRL and look who pulls.


I've been to multiple clubs. The guys who pull are the guys with Chad faces, regardless of their height. You're the bluepiller who sees everything through the lens of height. If height mattered we'd see NBA players, Dolph Lundgren, and Tyler Maher all over TikTok and Wattpad, but we don't.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Where did you get 98% from? Yes a 6ft2 HTN will shit on a 5ft9 HTN, literally different species tbh.


98th percentile height (6'3) and 98th percentile face (7/10). I'm saying that having both of those together is extremely rare. Those are where you begin to really stand out from people


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

@ht-normie-ascending @LooksOverAll 

Before you guys keep arguing, remember what the consensus on this site has came to. FACE is BASE, HEIGHT is HALO. Your face is your numeric value and height multiplies that value. That is the end all be all to this discussion.

Every woman I've asked said that, if the man is 5 ft 10, face matters exponentially more to them. The only women that have disagreed with this are 6 ft tall women, and they have all told me that they just want a guy taller than them. He doesn't have to be 6'6


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> 98% face=7/10? Where are you getting your standard deviations from?



Standard PSL statistics. Five being the average, one standard deviation is one and one quarter of a point. Based on a bunch of threads arguing the exact specifics


ht-normie-ascending said:


> It is definitely rare. I think a 60% face on a 6ft2 guy can get laid at parties/clubs. A 60% face on a 5ft9 can not.


I agree. A 80-85% 5'9 would be equal to a 60% 6'2.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Every wattpad story mentions the guy as being tall. Find a single wattpad story saying “he was around my eye level”. No, its “I looked up and he towered over me”.
> 
> My anecdotal experience at parties is the opposite. Obviously you need a good face but what separates the guys who pull every weekend and not just once in a blue moon is being 6ft1-2+


Massive cope. 5'9" htn slays just as much as the 6'2" htn. You're just delusional since you're looking at everyone through your bluepilled height lens. My 5'9" Chadlite classmate outslays all the 6'2" high tier normies. Your anecdotal experience at parties is retarded. Go put on 5 inch stilts and you'll still be treated the same.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> @ht-normie-ascending @LooksOverAll
> 
> Before you guys keep arguing, remember what the consensus on this site has came to. FACE is BASE, HEIGHT is HALO. Your face is your numeric value and height multiplies that value. That is the end all be all to this discussion.
> 
> Every woman I've asked said that, if the man is 5 ft 10, face matters exponentially more to them. The only women that have disagreed with this are 6 ft tall women, and they have all told me that they just want a guy taller than them. He doesn't have to be 6'6


Height isn't a multiplier or a halo past 6'ish. 6'5" Dolph Lundgren isn't any more attractive than 6' Dolph Lundgren. Only to men who're obsessed with height. Just like bodybuilders who are 300 lbs of muscle are only seen as more masculine and attractive to men and not to women. If anything it's a failo past 6'2-6'3".


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> My anecdotal experience at parties is the opposite. Obviously you need a good face but what separates the guys who pull every weekend and not just once in a blue moon is being 6ft1-2+


Statistical bias. That's because good faces are rare, and tall height is much more common. As I said earlier.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Height is failo too, and a disqualifier. (5ft4 chad will be disqualified)
> 
> It can’t be oversimplified this much.


I literally said 5'10 is the minimum


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Height is failo too, and a disqualifier. (5ft4 chad will be disqualified)
> 
> It can’t be oversimplified this much.


No such thing as a 5'4" Chad. If your hormones and genetics are that fucked up you'll never develop a Chad face. That's why every Chad is between 5'9" and 6'2", with most being on the taller end of that. You're just a bluepilled retard who can't differentiate between a good looking guy who happens to be tall and a tall guy who's goodlooking.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Height isn't a multiplier or a halo past 6'ish. 6'5" Dolph Lundgren isn't any more attractive than 6' Dolph Lundgren. Only to men who're obsessed with height. Just like bodybuilders who are 300 lbs of muscle are only more masculine to men and not to women.


I disagree with this if the woman is over 5'8. Generally those women want taller men. But if the girl is 5 ft 4, it doesn't really matter then


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 19, 2021)

Gratz brother, I believe I have a comparible base to you under the fat so I'm excited for what I'm gonna be in these last two months of getting to about 12% bf.

I'd agree with 6 PSL rating. I do believe your noticeable NCT and eye area in general holds you back from Chad tier but nonetheless, you're in the top leagues irl.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> At least you figured it out. I've been trying to discern what makes us different from most other people that get caught up in the blue pill or red pill trap, some people search for knowledge but fall down a pit in the process (the red pillers). Then there's a few of us that keep searching, see the pits, keep searching, keep searching, and finally find the truth (lookism and it's implications). I'm glad you managed to find it like me. It can ruin your mental health but it shows you the truth in a way that can hugely benefit you. It really is like the matrix meme "take the red pill or blue pill neo."
> 
> I'm not sure why I wound up here or what led me here, but I know I was meant to be here.


*Everyone on looksmax has this trait. *
> High sex drive so your eager to court women (or men).

Then they will possess atleast one of these additional traits.
1. *High inhib youngcel. *Thanks social media and 3rd wave feminism  #metoo.
2. *BDD* (Avrid etc).
3. *Less then 5PSL with a low propensity to coping.*
4. *Normie that made poor decisions.* The most common ones are addiction to videogames, internet, or porn. 
5. *Directly experienced or witnessed lookism.* 
6. *Chads with high introspection* (Triggered, Yolosweg, lyniahihi, cvzvvc, Moonblunt etc). Recognise the importance of looks. May have been ugly in the past.
7. *Introverted.* The problem with being introverted is that the internet and affordable gadgets makes it easy to permarot with no human contact. This was much harder to do in the past. Bonus points if you have an INTcel personality.
8.* Subhuman. *
9. *Low self esteem. *

Funny thing is that the permarotting will effect women. The issue is that they can just use OLD to get laid without looksmaxxing.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 19, 2021)

@chadison and @LooksOverAll 
How rarely do you see guys who have the whole face trifecta of good eyes, strong jaw, and Prominent Cheekbones ( to atleast get somewhat of a dovetailing/hollow look)


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> @chadison and @LooksOverAll
> How rarely do you see guys who have the whole face trifecta of good eyes, strong jaw, and Prominent Cheekbones ( to atleast get somewhat of a dovetailing/hollow look)


Not rare at all. Like 1/25. Average PSL is 4.5 though at my college and average guy is white with NW0.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> @LooksOverAll @chadison
> 
> I wont put myself through the anguish of complaining about my height and I will cope that it is negligible. I find it weird you call me “bluepilled” when I have a better looking face than height going by percentile.
> 
> just don’t understand how every tall guy I know, despite me face mogging them hard, fucks WAY hotter girls than me. I am limited to girls with a 6/10 normie scale face.


I don't see that at all. It's selection bias because you're so hyperfocused on height that you only notice when a tall person has a girlfriend. I'm 6'7" so I don't have the insecurity to give a single fuck about anyone's height and can tell you from my experience is that someone's face is directly correlated to the quality and quantity of girls he fucks. I see guys 5'9" with htn faces with an attractive girlfriend and I see 6'2" guys with htn faces with equally attractive girlfriends. The 6'5" guys I know who're normie or low tier normie are either incel or have girlfriends that I would see a 5'9" normie have as well. There's no difference whatsoever across heights in the same face rating.

You're probably overrating your face.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 19, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Another factor is that its easy to hear girls say “I want a tall guy” because that is tangible, while it would be aspie to say “I want a guy with a tall ramus” jfl


Exactly. You've never heard a girl say she wants a guy with hunter eyes or a lean angular face, but you'll hear them say "I want a guy with blue eyes" or "I want a skinny guy".


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> @chadison and @LooksOverAll
> How rarely do you see guys who have the whole face trifecta of good eyes, strong jaw, and Prominent Cheekbones ( to atleast get somewhat of a dovetailing/hollow look)


1/200 men at my university at the most.


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

I


ht-normie-ascending said:


> TIL
> 
> I always heard psl 4=50%
> 
> ...


I'm referring to SMV qualitative scale, not PSL quantitative. You would be correct with the PSL scale


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

@LooksOverAll he's about 6/10 in the face, he's probably just socially awkward like many here


----------



## Rift (Sep 19, 2021)

How different do you look compared to this pic you posted around a year ago?


----------



## chadison (Sep 19, 2021)

Rift678 said:


> View attachment 1325552
> 
> How different do you look compared to this pic you posted around a year ago?


Quite a bit lol. That pic is a year and a half old actually, that was the end of my senior year in high school. 

My clavicle widened a bit, beard and jaw developed, and I took quite a bit of looksmaxxing steps over the summer before my first year of university and during my first year of university


----------



## Rift (Sep 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Quite a bit lol. That pic is a year and a half old actually, that was the end of my senior year in high school.
> 
> My clavicle widened a bit, beard and jaw developed, and I took quite a bit of looksmaxxing steps over the summer before my first year of university and during my first year of university


show pics. I am curious


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 19, 2021)

How are your interactions with chicks outside of the party setting


----------



## chadison (Sep 20, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> How are your interactions with chicks outside of the party setting


Decent. Better than the average man I would say, but again, not like a true Chad.


----------



## chadison (Sep 20, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> lol not socially awkward where did you get this from


Hope not, it's just that a lot of people here are.


----------



## chadison (Sep 20, 2021)

Rift678 said:


> show pics. I am curious


15 months


----------



## .👽. (Sep 20, 2021)

chadison said:


> My Rhino Results + 3 Year GIGA ASCENSION (everything I did and pics)
> 
> 
> A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon. The only thing I ask: if there is...
> ...


u looksmaxxed alot since your last rate me thread. inwas about to talk shit to you but now i see why u r getting approached and shiet


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 20, 2021)

chadison said:


> I wouldn't say I'm inherently good-looking, but I think I managed to make a crucial difference this year: I finally have passed the looks threshold in the minds of most women. I'd probably rate myself a 6.5/10 (strongly above average, but not a chad) compared to the guys I see at my college, I do see 7/10+ (chads, usually a good face and ~6'3 with a wide clavicle) but they're around 1/100 men, if not 1/200. Usually, there will be one or two 7s, a few (maybe 5) 6-7s (me), and an ocean of normies or LTNs at large (~200 people) parties.
> 
> The difference I have noticed in treatment from women AND MEN since returning this year has been quite shocking, to say the least. While looks _certainly are NOT everything in life, _they are a *significant contributor *to overall life-quality experience. My friends have been nicer to me and want to hang out more. New guys are more open to getting to know me and I find it easier to make friends. I feel more confident than before. Most noticeably though, I have started to hear women refer to me as "hot" or "the hot one" within my local social group. This is the first time in my life that this has happened. I knew that being called "hot" is the biggest signal of attractiveness out there, but now I can confirm it with recent experiences.* In the last month, these things have happened to me (mainly at parties):*
> 
> ...


*LIFEFUEL*

I agree with your rating. Face is above average, maybe HTN face. Body shape, is a good halo though, it ascends you for sure.
U're Natty, or Juicy? I'm thinking of adding MK677.


----------



## chadison (Sep 20, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> u looksmaxxed alot since your last rate me thread. inwas about to talk shit to you but now i see why u r getting approached and shiet


Yeah, keep in mind like I said: I do NOT get approached outside of party settings much. So my experiences indicate I am no doubt above average, but also no doubt NOT a Chad


----------



## chadison (Sep 20, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> *LIFEFUEL*
> 
> I agree with your rating. Face is above average, maybe HTN face. Body shape, is a good halo though, it ascends you for sure.
> U're Natty, or Juicy? I'm thinking of adding MK677.


I'm a natural, been lifting since early puberty (13 yo). I am 20 now. My body is what really makes me stand out, since my face is finally above average for my age group. I haven't tried 677 but heard it does work a bit. The side effects can include facial bloating though


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 20, 2021)

chadison said:


> I'm a natural, been lifting since early puberty (13 yo). I am 20 now. My body is what really makes me stand out, since my face is finally above average for my age group. I haven't tried 677 but heard it does work a bit. The side effects can include facial bloating though


yeah I know.
unfortunately I don't have years time, to ascend muscle wise.
So, I feel I need to hopp on MK677, to boost it. It looksto me the best options out there, of all there is.
I know, about needing to expect water retention bloathing, when on that stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 20, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> If I don’t reach a level of looks where I experience stuff like that I will rope


----------



## chadison (Sep 20, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> yeah I know.
> unfortunately I don't have years time, to ascend muscle wise.
> So, I feel I need to hopp on MK677, to boost it. It looksto me the best options out there, of all there is.
> I know, about needing to expect water retention bloathing, when on that stuff.


I would try it then, and all test boosting supplements (zinc, VitD, ashwaghanda, magnesium). And sleep obviously


----------



## dachad (Sep 21, 2021)

Congrats on all the progress bro. I can vouch for similar experiences at parties etc as well now. Looksmaxing is the by far the single most bang for buck life quality increasing thing a man can do. 

I am currently saving money for rhino which will increase me by 1 PSL, im having difficulty finding good surgeons who are vouched for here in Europe though, also my budget is quite low, ive considered even taking a loan to speed up the process as agepill is quite brutal too.

Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Germania (Sep 21, 2021)

chadison said:


> I do see 7/10+ chads, but they're around 1/100 men, if not 1/200.


so many? Sometimes I don't see a single chadlite for weeks in the big city where i live.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 21, 2021)

chadison said:


> I wouldn't say I'm inherently good-looking, but I think I managed to make a crucial difference this year: I finally have passed the looks threshold in the minds of most women. I'd probably rate myself a 6.5/10 (strongly above average, but not a chad) compared to the guys I see at my college, I do see 7/10+ (chads, usually a good face and ~6'3 with a wide clavicle) but they're around 1/100 men, if not 1/200. Usually, there will be one or two 7s, a few (maybe 5) 6-7s (me), and an ocean of normies or LTNs at large (~200 people) parties.
> 
> The difference I have noticed in treatment from women AND MEN since returning this year has been quite shocking, to say the least. While looks _certainly are NOT everything in life, _they are a *significant contributor *to overall life-quality experience. My friends have been nicer to me and want to hang out more. New guys are more open to getting to know me and I find it easier to make friends. I feel more confident than before. Most noticeably though, I have started to hear women refer to me as "hot" or "the hot one" within my local social group. This is the first time in my life that this has happened. I knew that being called "hot" is the biggest signal of attractiveness out there, but now I can confirm it with recent experiences.* In the last month, these things have happened to me (mainly at parties):*
> 
> ...


Fully, fully agree. Went from a beautiful kid to an awkward, average teen and now developed into the "good looking dude" and everything you described is spot on.

It's actually crazy how much better other males treat you as well. They just "care". What you say has actually weight to them. Your opinion is important. Dude even a bouncer at a club recognized me and was like "heyy you're back, you have nice eyes bro".. lmao.

And girls well.. they just give you a lot "invitations". After I figured it out it has become so easy to escalate, become touchy and then proceed. You realize that all this "you have to be so nice and respectful to girls" is actually bs. Don't get me wrong you should always be respectful but you notice that you can be more cocky, playful and even aggressive sometimes when you look good enough (but like I said always BE respectful, there is a fine line between appearing and being confident and being a total dick or creep). You see the world with different eyes. There are possibilities that you never thought there would be.


----------



## chadison (Sep 21, 2021)

Germania said:


> so many? Sometimes I don't see a single chadlite for weeks in the big city where i live.


Yeah I agree they're rare, but my university has over 30,000 kids. So there's a lot of inflow of pedestrian traffic everyday when I'm going to classes. If you were in a normal city, I think you would be right


----------



## chadison (Sep 21, 2021)

dachad said:


> Congrats on all the progress bro. I can vouch for similar experiences at parties etc as well now. Looksmaxing is the by far the single most bang for buck life quality increasing thing a man can do.
> 
> I am currently saving money for rhino which will increase me by 1 PSL, im having difficulty finding good surgeons who are vouched for here in Europe though, also my budget is quite low, ive considered even taking a loan to speed up the process as agepill is quite brutal too.
> 
> Best of luck in the future.


Good luck with the rhino man. If you're like me and you actually need one, I'm guessing you do, it will really help. Thanks


----------



## chadison (Sep 21, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Fully, fully agree. Went from a beautiful kid to an awkward, average teen and now developed into the "good looking dude" and everything you described is spot on.
> 
> It's actually crazy how much better other males treat you as well. They just "care". What you say has actually weight to them. Your opinion is important. Dude even a bouncer at a club recognized me and was like "heyy you're back, you have nice eyes bro".. lmao.
> 
> And girls well.. they just give you a lot "invitations". After I figured it out it has become so easy to escalate, become touchy and then proceed. You realize that all this "you have to be so nice and respectful to girls" is actually bs. Don't get me wrong you should always be respectful but you notice that you can be more cocky, playful and even aggressive sometimes when you look good enough (but like I said always BE respectful, there is a fine line between appearing and being confident and being a total dick or creep). You see the world with different eyes. There are possibilities that you never thought there would be.


Good to see another level-headed, intelligent guy on the forum.


----------



## alainchalamet (Sep 21, 2021)

chadison said:


> Good to see another level-headed, intelligent guy on the forum.


Yo I'm just wondering if you've ever gotten rated on r/truerateme? I'm just curious how psl/truerateme/irl scales correlate


----------



## chadison (Sep 21, 2021)

alainchalamet said:


> Yo I'm just wondering if you've ever gotten rated on r/truerateme? I'm just curious how psl/truerateme/irl scales correlate


I have not. IRL tends to be 1.5 higher than PSL, although this can vary. I was rated a 6-7/10 by my mother (lol). She agrees with my assessment


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 21, 2021)

chadison said:


> I have not. IRL tends to be 1.5 higher than PSL, although this can vary. I was rated a 6-7/10 by my mother (lol). She agrees with my assessment


JFL tbh, I thought most parents would rate their sons an 8/10+


----------



## oatmeal (Sep 21, 2021)

Germania said:


> so many? Sometimes I don't see a single chadlite for weeks in the big city where i live.


ive seen them in schools somewhat often.

but only in face really, overall smv is quite less so


----------



## chadison (Sep 21, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> JFL tbh, I thought most parents would rate their sons an 8/10+


My mother is blackpilled


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 21, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> JFL tbh, I thought most parents would rate their sons an 8/10+





chadison said:


> My mother is blackpilled


My mom said "you have a good face for Russia... not so much for here." Gigablackpilled.


----------



## alainchalamet (Sep 21, 2021)

chadison said:


> I have not. IRL tends to be 1.5 higher than PSL, although this can vary. I was rated a 6-7/10 by my mother (lol). She agrees with my assessment


ok lol I just don't trust sending my pics to looksmax users so I don't know my psl lol


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 21, 2021)

chadison said:


> My mother is blackpilled





LooksOverAll said:


> My mom said "you have a good face for Russia... not so much for here." Gigablackpilled.


Your parents all post here JFL? Im suprised your parents are so honest with you guys.

My mum constantly bluepills me lol.

"No you shouldn't drink protein powder at the gym, you don't want to get big" (She thinks protein powder + collagen supplements is the eviquilant of blasting every compound known to man.)
"I don't know why you want to get your teeth and jaw fixed"


Spoiler: My teeth JFL. WARNING UK TIER 










"You will find the right person "

I know she wants to make be feel better but JFL.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 21, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Your parents all post here JFL? Im suprised your parents are so honest with you guys.
> 
> My mum constantly bluepills me lol.
> 
> ...


My mom bluepills me hard too. She just mixes in some blackpills when I call her out on it. She's actually the reason I know blackpill is legit. She's extremely open about everything. There was a guy who was friends with my sister with insane hunter eyes and she kept commenting about how his eyes look evil.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> I wouldn't say I'm inherently good-looking, but I think I managed to make a crucial difference this year: I finally have passed the looks threshold in the minds of most women. I'd probably rate myself a 6.5/10 (strongly above average, but not a chad) compared to the guys I see at my college, I do see 7/10+ (chads, usually a good face and ~6'3 with a wide clavicle) but they're around 1/100 men, if not 1/200. Usually, there will be one or two 7s, a few (maybe 5) 6-7s (me), and an ocean of normies or LTNs at large (~200 people) parties.
> 
> The difference I have noticed in treatment from women AND MEN since returning this year has been quite shocking, to say the least. While looks _certainly are NOT everything in life, _they are a *significant contributor *to overall life-quality experience. My friends have been nicer to me and want to hang out more. New guys are more open to getting to know me and I find it easier to make friends. I feel more confident than before. Most noticeably though, I have started to hear women refer to me as "hot" or "the hot one" within my local social group. This is the first time in my life that this has happened. I knew that being called "hot" is the biggest signal of attractiveness out there, but now I can confirm it with recent experiences.* In the last month, these things have happened to me (mainly at parties):*
> 
> ...


Love hearing things are going well brother! Not checked in here for a minute!!
Keep it up man!!!


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> My mom said "you have a good face for Russia... not so much for here." Gigablackpilled.


No fucking way Are slavs actually that subhuman or is it a meme?


----------



## VLONE (Oct 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> My Rhino Results + 3 Year GIGA ASCENSION (everything I did and pics)
> 
> 
> A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon. The only thing I ask: if there is...
> ...


very nice colouring bro


----------



## TeenAscender (Dec 8, 2021)

how was ur life in highschool compared to now, day and night?


----------



## mogstar (Dec 8, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Average PSL at my college is 4.5 and 1/10 guys is a Chad. Not sure where tf you're going to school at.


You’re so weird


----------



## chadison (Dec 9, 2021)

TeenAscender said:


> how was ur life in highschool compared to now, day and night?


With women, yes. With male friendships, not day and night since I was still somewhat ripped and intelligent back then but there is a noticeable difference in the level of respect I receive. People look up to me now, and I just feel more confident overall knowing I can get sex if I want it (and I don’t know why, since sex is trivial and I don’t like it)


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 4, 2022)

chadison said:


> go into grind mode, thats what I did


Can you elaborate what it means to go into grind mode? I’m a sophomore in highschool right n until the summer after senior year where I’ll get bimax, rhinoplasty and implants, I won’t have much looksmaxxing I can do besides what I’m doing right now which is heightmaxxing, gymmaxxing, and grademaxxing


----------



## chadison (Jan 4, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Can you elaborate what it means to go into grind mode? I’m a sophomore in highschool right n until the summer after senior year where I’ll get bimax, rhinoplasty and implants, I won’t have much looksmaxxing I can do besides what I’m doing right now which is heightmaxxing, gymmaxxing, and grademaxxing


Essentially that. If I could tell my younger, high-school self one thing, it would be, “Do not worry about popularity or status, your notch count or your perceived successes. Just do what you can to be better in every possible way each day.” I would also blackpill my younger self, so I started looksmaxxing earlier.

Once you graduate highschool, you will quickly find out who your real friends are after a year of everyone entering the real world. Real friends will still stay in touch, and you will meet up to have a drink and catch up or whatnot every few months. I only have 4 “real friends” from highschool now; I couldn't give a shit about any of the other “friends” I thought I had back then.

Highschool is a time to build yourself. Practice your social skills. Learn how to use money (invest and save). Learn how to looksmax and improve your appearance. Learn how to study and prepare for college.

I get it, it’s difficult. When I was younger, I was constantly afraid of judgement, rejection, and failure. I wanted to be perfect. Eventually, I realized not only that I was dealt a not-so good starting hand, but that improvement takes time. Once I embraced this, I stopped giving a shit what others thought. I made it a goal to improve everyday and treat others the best I could. My life is forever different now.

So even though it’s hard to, try to reframe your mindset to something where you’re focused on building yourself and helping others along the way, rather than operating from one which tries to avoid pain (whatever pain that may be: rejection, lack of status, etc). Although it’s difficult without the perspective of being older, now it seems so easy to me but 5 years ago it would have seemed impossible.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 4, 2022)

chadison said:


> *.Amnesia is correct; sex isn't all that. It's about the treatment and validation from others. *


You said it all in on line bro...


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 4, 2022)

Btw can anyone share the @Amnesia transformation? Was it legit or was he good looking and built to begin with??


----------



## chadison (Jan 4, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Btw can anyone share the @Amnesia transformation? Was it legit or was he good looking and built to begin with??


It was mostly legit, although he had a good base and therefore didn’t need much surgery. If you dig around on the forum enough you’ll find his before and after posts


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 5, 2022)

Okay, you've got looks. But what are these other things you need to live the kind of life you're living? And how do you get them?


----------



## chadison (Jan 5, 2022)

FrothySolutions said:


> Okay, you've got looks. But what are these other things you need to live the kind of life you're living? And how do you get them?


A decent amount of money and social skills (and/or IQ). I was born near the Asperger’s spectrum so I had to work my ass off to get good at the social stuff too. My life has mostly been a grind, bar money/IQ (I was born with sufficient amounts of those).

do you mean my specific situation, or a “successful” life in general? There’s a distinct difference there. The above are things you need for a successful life in general. IQ, money, social skills, looks. A decent amount of each (80th+ percentile). 

You also need an “I don’t give a single fuck” attitude. This comes through experience and success, and gained confidence by it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 5, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Btw can anyone share the @Amnesia transformation? Was it legit or was he good looking and built to begin with??


look at the spoiler tag in the OP on this post









Amnesia Tinder Adventures Pt. 4


***The purpose of this thread is not to brag*** A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this This episodes poll is "Have u gotten laid off a dating app in the last 30 days?" 20 year old 5'1'' Matched on Tinder been chatting a few days over text before today...




looksmax.org


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 5, 2022)

chadison said:


> A decent amount of money and social skills (and/or IQ). I was born near the Asperger’s spectrum so I had to work my ass off to get good at the social stuff too. My life has mostly been a grind, bar money/IQ (I was born with sufficient amounts of those).
> 
> do you mean my specific situation, or a “successful” life in general? There’s a distinct difference there. The above are things you need for a successful life in general. IQ, money, social skills, looks. A decent amount of each (80th+ percentile).
> 
> You also need an “I don’t give a single fuck” attitude. This comes through experience and success, and gained confidence by it.



Your specific situation. I don't need to know how much money you have, I just need to know what you did to go from zero to whatever you're at.


----------



## chadison (Jan 5, 2022)

FrothySolutions said:


> Your specific situation. I don't need to know how much money you have, I just need to know what you did to go from zero to whatever you're at.


Read my other threads: 









Physical Harmony, Perceived Congruency, and Why “Game” (also called “NT”) Matters: An Analysis


Abstract “Game,” more formally recognized as Pick Up Artistry (PUA), and oftentimes referred to here as “NT (neurotypicality),” has been subject to much controversy within the blackpill sphere. In this dissertation, we will examine the validity of the subject through a perspective bound by...




looksmax.org












THE GYMCELLER'S ULTIMATE GUIDE TO LOOKSMAXXING (PLANS, DIET, THEORY ALL INCLUDED)


Oh boy, it's finally done. Somehow, this forum doesn’t have any good gymcelling threads. That is about to change. My apologies for the wait. I’ve had a fairly busy summer. So here’s how I’m gonna do this. Since I’m a trainer with many years of experience working out, I decided not to...




looksmax.org












My Rhino Results + 3 Year GIGA ASCENSION (everything I did and pics)


A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon. The only thing I ask: if there is...




looksmax.org












How I Cured My Non-NT Behavior and Improved Confidence; An Analysis (WARNING: VERY LONG-SKIP IF IMPATIENT)


After having some users pm me asking about how I was able to socially ascend this last year, I decided to write a similar response to what I sent them. Disclaimer: I am NOT chad, so don't blame my success on my looks. If you want to see me, ask to have me post a pic. I'm a white HTN overall...




looksmax.org


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 5, 2022)

chadison said:


> Read my other threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those mostly look like looks-based threads, except for the Game one. You mentioned other things. Like spending money. And intelligence. And status. I'm particularly interested in the "status" part.


----------



## chadison (Jan 5, 2022)

FrothySolutions said:


> I just need to know what you did to go from zero to whatever you're at.





FrothySolutions said:


> I'm particularly interested in the "status" part.


Developing social skills, then joining clubs and a fraternity. Not being afraid to meet new people and learn about them. It’s implied in the NT thread.


----------



## chadison (Jan 5, 2022)

FrothySolutions said:


> Those mostly look like looks-based threads, except for the Game one. You mentioned other things. Like spending money. And intelligence. And status. I'm particularly interested in the "status" part.


For fucks sake you should have mentioned your almost FIFTY, what the hell are you even doing here on a forum of teenagers besides trying to improve looks? I shouldn’t be giving advice to you man


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 5, 2022)

chadison said:


> Developing social skills, then joining clubs and a fraternity. Not being afraid to meet new people and learn about them. It’s implied in the NT thread.



And these clubs and fraternities are leading to parties? Are most of these Greek functions?


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 5, 2022)

chadison said:


> For fucks sake you should have mentioned your almost FIFTY, what the hell are you even doing here on a forum of teenagers besides trying to improve looks? I shouldn’t be giving advice to you man



I need the advice please I beg you


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 27, 2022)

@chadison can you please make a post on the law of one


----------



## chadison (Feb 27, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> @chadison can you please make a post on the law of one


You can pm me any any questions you have about it, I don’t think this forum is meant for philosophical discussions though, and thus a post would not be appropriate or appreciated. I’m happy to discuss it one-on-one though.


----------



## chadison (Mar 10, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> What are your thoughts on “professional” fraternities- specifically “pre-law?”- for the ’goal’ of better social life.
> 
> I can’t afford a semester of sub-par grades while pledging a real frat.


I guess the best way to put it is that there is a sliding scale. 

Sliding scale: 
Professional fraternity: Good networking (6/10), boosts resume, can meet girls (5/10), no partying besides going to bars with friend groups you meet from it maybe. Not a lot of pledgework. Dues
Social fraternity: Good networking as well (6/10), boosts resume, DEFINITELY meet girls (8/10, the higher ranking you are on campus in terms of social status the hotter the girls will be), party/social once a week. Lots of pledgework. Dues

You get out what you put in. Social fraternities are basically better, but they require more work. Not to say a professional fraternity isnt worth it/wont help, but they aren't the “full package.”


----------



## chadison (Mar 10, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> Thanks. No free lunch I guess lol. I’ll check out everything rush week and see if anything has a balance that could work for me.
> 
> I’m (probably) choosing a very ethnic, large, state school ~10% whites only. So hopefully competition is low. Frankly the “top frats” here are ugly, mainly ethnic, dudes, compared to like USC frats being full of chads. However with the student body being upwards of 20k I’m worried you need to join a social frat to have a good social life…


Dm me the school and i can help u decide if ur comfortable with that. Didnt know u were still in highschool

You can definitely have a good social life outside of a fraternity, it just requires more work. With pledging, its one semester of hell and then you are set the rest of college for the social scene, assuming you join a high ranking house. Everything is set up for you, theres always shit to do, girls are always there. The only thing you gotta do is pay (usually cheap) dues, be cool, and look good. Its way better to bite the bullet for one semester IMO. You also learn a lot pledging-time management, bonding with your pledge class, and learning to not take sleep for granted.


----------

